# 270, 30-06 or Somthin' Else



## gunner30-06 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Which Gun is the Best????????*​
2701443.75%30-06928.13%24313.13%308618.75%25-0626.25%


----------



## gunner30-06 (Nov 22, 2007)

I need 2 know if i need 2 buy a 270 or 30-06,
or if neither wat gun???????????? :wink: :wink: :wink: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## kortnie (Nov 27, 2007)

That kinda depends... Where are you hunting? What's the area like? - Thick (ie, say you're sitting on the ground, and can only see about 50 meters before the view is overly crowded with trees), open (where you'll be in a tree stand and be able to see 200 meters without trouble)?...

For non-uber long-range, I'd go 243, 260, or 270.
If you'll easily be shooting up to 100-200 meters, then I'd consider 308 or 30-06.

I use a Ruger M77 Mark II Compact .260 (It's cute ).
The compact is nice because I'm a 5'2" female, and the 260 is perfect because we hunt in a heavily wooded area. The rest of my family members (uncles, grandpa, dad, etc) use .308s and 30-06s.

However, if you don't know how to answer this question yourself, you should consider getting some more hands-on rifle experience before you go out hunting.
I used my 20 guage shotgun with slugs for a few years, before I bought my rifle.

My rifle... ^_^ 
http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdVie ... 7&return=Y


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Out of those choices the 30.06, but I have always been real fond of the .280.


----------



## gunner30-06 (Nov 22, 2007)

well i'll be hunting in texas and okl. ; shots will be from 40 to 150yd. its wodded in some places and open in others
aslo if yall could send me some ballitics charts and recoil that would be nice & (i'm 13)    :sniper:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> shots will be from 40 to 150yd.


12ga. slug. :thumb:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've alwyas been fond of the 280 myself. However looking at the data, I'll be trading in my 25-06 for a 270 WSM in a Kimber Montana.


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

alot of people knock the 25-06 but its a fast flat shooting gun with more then enought knockdown power every deer i have ever shot dropped on the spot so i would say go with the lighter faster gun


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Any of the guns mentioned will work graet. The recoil on any of them shouldn't be a problem. I'm 12 and have shot 30/06's . They don't hurt


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

.30-06! nuff said, does it all. From woodchuck to grizzly! The most versatile caliber. Look at it's daughter cartridges: 25-06,270,280,35 whelan,338-06, and more. Look at bullet choices in any maunual.
Stick with 150-165gr. for all up to deer sized, 180 will handle anything else in North America!
Check ballistics, some Hornady/Federal loads hit the same numbers as 300 win. out to 400 yards. Most popular handloader dies still, and for good reason. You just can't go wrong with it. But get a bolt gun, REM. 700!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

dd6 said:


> Check ballistics, some Hornady/Federal loads hit the same numbers as 300 win. out to 400 yards.


Either you are intentionally trying to make the 06 look better than it is or you are not nearly as intelligent as you think you are. The above statement didn't ring true, so I went to the Federal and Hornady web sites. You are clearly not comparing apples to apples. When you do, the 308 stacks up extremely close to the ever popular 30-06, but the 300WM barries them. Remember, when comparing ballistics, you need to compare apples to apples. You cannot compare a 165gr from an 06 and a 180 from WM. That's apples to oranges. You are simply wrong.

I am not trying to say the 06 isn't a good cartridge. It is fine. But when compared to the 308 which can do nearly the same with so much less (ie- less powder, shorter case, short action, less recoil) the 06 doesn't make any sense. Just use a 308. Now the 300WM wastes a lot of powder too. Much more so than the 06, but atleast you get something for it. 300WM realizes twice the gain over an 06 than the 06 realizes over the 308.

Please get your facts straight.


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

You seem to be hung up on 300 wm. What Im saying is the 06 has its advantages over the 308 and they are mainly with the heavier bullets. Most will agree the 06 is a great choice for ANY N/American game because of its versatility, and the 308 is not. It usually stops at elk for the 308.
I can argue with you that the 300 wby or the U/Mag. will stomp your 300 win. all day long. Or if you want the Lazz.'s will stomp all! 
Where do we stop buggy?
Most writers will agree that any animal shot with an 06 and your MAGS. never can tell the diff. on bodily damage. I can tell you its worked fine for me on the deer family out to around 350 yrds from every angle since about 1970. I believe it has dropped more animals on this planet for more than 100 years than anything out there.
The original post was 270, 06 or something else?
The 06 will do what the 270 can, it will do what the 308 can. It wiil do what your 300's can too. It was the first Non- Weatherby added to Roy's line-up. Thats a statement! Comes down to what the shooter can handle, and the masses have made there choice.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You keep missing the point. Perhaps I just cannot communicate......  But in either case, it not worth the effort. You'll probably miss this point too.


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

Im not missing your point, perhaps your missing mine?


----------

